# Speedcubers in Jamshedpur, India



## Rok (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone i want to find speedcubers in my area i.e. Jamshedpur in jharkhand and i want to discuss stuffs about the competetions that u have participated or planned to participate u can also post ur average time , best time and the method which u use . I use fridrich (CFOP) and average around 22s at the time i am writing this and my best time is 14.45s. Plz reply....


----------



## Ayman2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

Average 24s
Best time 17.02 s my cube qiyi thunderclap v2 and I have not attended any competitions yet and I want gts 2 for an unboxing in yuotube do you have it pls tell me


----------



## Nav (Feb 6, 2019)

Not from jamshedpur but from ranchi.


----------

